# Mercedes-Benz BUS يعمل بالهيدروجين فى المانيا 2009 لنقل الركاب



## fagrelsabah (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

من مدينة فين الالمانية وتكتب هكذاWien

احتفلت المدينة فى يوم 9 يونيو 2009 
8. Juni 2009

بتشغيل اول حافلة باص للخدمة العامة لنقل الركاب بالمدينة بدلا من الباصات اللتى تعمل بالسولار والديزل فى خطوة جديدة نحو وقود نظيف افضل للبيئة 

و هو يعمل بتقنية تحويل الهيدروجين والاكسجين الى كهرباء 

وتستخدم تلك الكهرباء فى تشغيل المحرك الكهربي للباص
فمرحبا بوقود الماء الجديد 
* Mercedes-Benz Citaro Fuel Cell Hybrid hat in Wien Premiere *





Mercedes-Benz Citaro Fuel Cell Hybrid. Foto: Auto-Reporter/Daimler






*08. Jun. 2009* Seine Weltpremiere feiert heute (8. Juni 2009) in Wien der neue Stadtbus Mercedes-Benz Citaro Fuel Cell Hybrid auf dem UITP-Kongress, dem Weltkongress der Verkehrsbetriebe. Es ist das erste Fahrzeug der neuen Brennstoffzellen-Omnibusgeneration von Daimler. Der Bus vereint die Vorteile des vor wenigen Monaten vorgestellten Citaro G Blue Tec Hybrid, der Diesel- mit Elektroantrieb kombiniert, mit denen der Citaro Brennstoffzellen-Busse, die mit Wasserstoff fahren und sich in Flottenversuchen bereits bewährt haben.

Der Mercedes-Benz Citaro Fuel Cell Hybrid setzt während der Fahrt keinerlei Schadstoffe frei und fährt nahezu geräuschlos. Damit eignet er sich bestens für Einsätze in Innenstädten und Metropolen. Daimler wird eine Kleinserie von etwa 30 Fahrzeugen fertigen und europäischen Verkehrsbetrieben anbieten. Der Citaro Fuel Cell-Hybrid Bus wird ab Herbst in einem europaweiten Großversuch in mehreren Städten intensiv erprobt. (ar/jri) 




الرابط للخبر 

http://motorzeitung.de/6591/news/mercedes-benz-citaro-fuel-cell-hybrid-hat-in-wien-premiere/



http://motorzeitung.de/6591/news/mercedes-benz-citaro-fuel-cell-hybrid-hat-in-wien-premiere/
الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 يوليو 2009)

Shaping Future Transportation: 
CleanDrive Technologies






F-CELL Hybrid: eine Vision wird Wirklichkeit








Vergrößern
Mit über 100 Fahrzeugen und 4,2 Millionen gefahrenen Kilometern hat Daimler die größte und "erfahrenste" Brennstoffzellenflotte der Welt.




Ziel Brennstoffzellen-Hybrid 
Der Hybridantrieb in Omnibussen ist ein logischer Zwischenschritt auf dem Weg vom Verbrennungsmotor zum Brennstoffzellen- Antrieb mit Wasserstoff. Der Ende 2007 vorgestellte Mercedes-Benz Citaro G BlueTec Hybrid Bus wird nun zu einem Citaro-Brennstoffzellen-Hybrid weiterentwickelt. Dieselmotor und Generator werden durch Brennstoffzellen ersetzt. An die Stelle der Dieseltanks treten Wasserstofftanks auf dem Dach des Fahrzeugs. Der elektrische Radnabenantrieb bleibt erhalten. Mit dem F-CELL Hybridantrieb wird eine Vision Wirklichkeit – das Zero Emission Vehicle.








Vergrößern
Mercedes-Benz Citaro F-CELL Hybrid












Vergrößern



700-bar-Technologie
Daimler stellt Wasserstofftanks von 350- auf 700-bar-Technologie um. Dank dem höher komprimierten Wasserstoff lässt sich die Reichweite von F-CELL-Fahrzeugen um bis zu 70 Prozent steigern.









Vergrößern



Kaltstartfähigkeit 
Brennstoffzellen-Fahrzeuge können jetzt selbst bei Temperaturen von minus 25 Grad problemlos gestartet werden. Für die Lösung dieses Problems erhielt die Daimler-Tochter NuCellSys den „f-cell Award“.









Vergrößern



Lithium-Ionen-Batterietechnik 
Als erstem Hersteller ist es Daimler gelungen, die bislang überwiegend in der Unterhaltungselektronik eingesetzte Li-Ion-Batterietechnik auf den anspruchsvollen Einsatz im Automobilbereich abzustimmen.


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 يوليو 2009)

Vergrößern



Mitsubishi Fuso Canter Eco Hybrid
In Japan sind schon 350 Fahrzeuge im Serienbetrieb, weitere zehn werden in Großbritannien erprobt.









Vergrößern



Mercedes-Benz Econic BlueTec Hybrid 
Der bereits seriennahe Econic BlueTec Hybrid verfügt über einen Parallelhybrid auf der Basis des Dieselmotors OM 906 LA und leistet 210 kW.









Vergrößern



Mercedes-Benz Atego BlueTec Hybrid 
Der Verteiler-Bestseller mit Hybridantrieb und Euro-5-BlueTec-Motor ist bereits in der Kundenerprob


----------



## EMADAALL (7 أغسطس 2010)

good subject many thankssssssssssss


----------



## طالب ولكن (7 أغسطس 2010)

طيب يعني في المستقبل ممكن يصنعوا سيارات صغيرة بهذا النظام


----------



## ehsansabah (7 أغسطس 2010)

الخبر مترجم للغة الانكليزية
*Mercedes - Benz Citaro Fuel Cell Hybrid*

*has premiere in Vienna*














*Its world premiere on 8 June 2009 in Vienna , the new urban bus Mercedes-Benz Citaro Fuel Cell Hybrid at the UITP Congress, the World Congress of transport . It is the first vehicle of the new Fuel CellsOmnibus - generation of Daimler. *
*The Bus combines the advantages* A few months ago of the presented Citaro G Blue Tec Hybrid, combined with the diesel - electric drive, with those of the Citaro fuel cell buses to hydrogen , and have been proven in fleet tests already .​*Pan-European large-scale trial in the fall*

The Mercedes-Benz Citaro Fuel Cell Hybrid is no free ride during the pollutants and leaves virtually no noise . He is ideally suited for use in inner cities and metropolitan areas. Daimler will offer a small series of about 30 vehicles finished and European transport companies. The Citaro Fuel Cell Hybrid Bus is thoroughly tested in the autumn a large scale in several European cities.​


----------



## ehsansabah (7 أغسطس 2010)

هذه صورة للباص



http://www.auto.de/photo/showPhoto/id/20416/pid/88060/page/2/#photoshow_start


----------



## ehsansabah (7 أغسطس 2010)

اسف على الخطا صورة الباص في هذا الرابط
http://www.auto.de/photo/showPhoto/id/20416/


----------

